# 2nd gear problem



## Gingerjon (5 mo ago)

I have a Peugeot boxer, autohome wanderer, struggling to get 2nd gear, all other gears ok


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

What year and engine? Would help.

Ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Mine have been on the way out for years 1996 Boxer. Started with third and fifth being a bit of a crunch but fourth is a bit notchy now also. Apparently water can get in and its sometimes fettled with a gear box oil change and half a litre more than the recommended dose but it didn't fix mine. I reckon I'll have to replace my gearbox although it's still working, just crunchy. About a grand for a recon box plus fitting of course. I've estimated about £2k.


----------



## Gingerjon (5 mo ago)

Gingerjon said:


> I have a Peugeot boxer, autohome wanderer, struggling to get 2nd gear, all other gears ok





raynipper said:


> What year and engine? Would help.
> 
> Ray.


T reg 1.9


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I suggested trying Red Line oil. It took the crunches out the gearbox of my antique car. 






Red Line Synthetic Oil. Gear Oil


Red Line has a reputation with racers and enthusiasts alike for creating products that perform and protect better than any on the market. No compromises.




www.redlineoil.com





Consult the UK office for advice. Even it it reduces the crunching considerably it's cheap, and if it doesn't help you're only out a few quid.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I had an old grinding. leaky rear axle on a Bedford van and bunged a pound of grease in it. Stayed quiet for at least a year and then I sold it.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

does the actual lever feel loos or wobbly as they are held onto the main lever by a couple of 6mm bolts which have been known to come loose which can make you lose a gear or two.


----------



## stephenclish (Mar 7, 2010)

Gingerjon said:


> I have a Peugeot boxer, autohome wanderer, struggling to get 2nd gear, all other gears ok


We had same problem then mrs goggled it for motor homes because they stood a lot the cogs dry out pop bonnet and grease them one person moving gear stick inside cab you can see under the bonnet if you look the gears moving put some grease on to lubricat while they moving we do this every year now and we have had no bother since


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Good first post Stephen


----------

